# Share your Spotify playlists?



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Does anyone have a Halloween-related or spooky song playlist on Spotify they are willing to share? I am looking for more songs 

Here are a few I've made:

http://open.spotify.com/user/1255922095/playlist/7ek3BxMnmI048YKtjYlZSw

http://open.spotify.com/user/1255922095/playlist/3gGbczwxns1i4KRemeNCjQ

http://open.spotify.com/user/1255922095/playlist/7mWkETXsjT4dC2OEtu9xJA


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's mine! Haunted Addictions Halloween Playlist click the link and press the "play all button" then get working on your props ghoulies... only 27 days left eeek!


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

ohh woops I just noticed it said Spotify playlist....fail


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's mine!

http://open.spotify.com/user/1252330520/playlist/5AodiArcPr5NGZCeb7SAhf


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have some questions for you. Music is my weakness. I am not familiar with Spotify but see others have mentioned it. I have been trying to find a way to get music for a large list of songs that I have. I don't know much about music and can't buy all these on iTunes.

years ago I had music on my computer at work on Playlist.com where I had specific lists downloaded and I could play them while working. Is this a similar site? Please help me understand this.

I am hoping to be able to list the songs and then play them on my computer through my WiFi for my party.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BadgerSpanner (Apr 27, 2015)

Resurrecting this thread to share my favourite Halloween music  http://open.spotify.com/user/badgeroo23/playlist/5cCW0kQxepx4u1bssgZHYe


----------



## Yaniva (Aug 21, 2015)

https://open.spotify.com/user/12135565762/playlist/1DwA3LE2upUWP42HtsLhzA Here is what I have on mine so far.


----------

